# In the hand of a friend



## Chaac (Apr 10, 2010)

Hi everybody , a few days ago wen I was doing a trim to my rotala in my nano tank , one of my red cherrys jump on to my hand , my cel phone was very close, this was the result hope you like it.


----------



## NeonFlux (May 15, 2008)

Wow, really neat, Chaac! The shrimp likes you.


----------



## khanzer22 (Nov 30, 2009)

Chaac, the RCS whisperer! Kidding aside, nice shot


----------



## Chaac (Apr 10, 2010)

Yeah, well, I think she does like me jajaja

They all look like they enjoy the place, I bought 8, now I´m full of tiny babys they look like mosquitos jajaja, It makes me feel glad .
see you around:yo:


----------

